# Extras



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do the Members think that we should ask for the radio streaming to be attached to the forum again.Mainly considering the BBC with their local radio as well.

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not worth it, there's plenty of radio streaming out there if you want it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

In my opinion, a complete waste of time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No ta.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now thats a relief, as it was on the old site and perish the thought that it came back on. But who knows what may be asked for.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Now thats a relief, as it was on the old site and perish the thought that it came back on. But who knows what may be asked for.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


We could have the ignore button made more prominent for ex cab drivers


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Taxi proprietor, if you don't mind.:grin2::grin2:


cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

No thank you. Out of interest only, I tried to use it last time during a period when it was not working, so I missed nothing. I do wonder if many people have the radio playing while using the internet however.
Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I listen sometimes but not often.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

rosalan said:


> No thank you. Out of interest only, I tried to use it last time during a period when it was not working, so I missed nothing. I do wonder if many people have the radio playing while using the internet however.
> Alan


Never, apart from test match special.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Never, apart from test match special.
> 
> Peter


Having met you Peter, I am surprised that you don't watch TV or listen to the Radio, so what is your form of entertainment, do you listen to a lot of music, if so what do you prefer?

We watch a lot of TV, and I must have the radio on in the car, less so the van.


----------

